# Long weekend



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys! So I know this is odd, but I am leaving for a long weekend in feb. I have the option if asking my mother or roommate to watch Idgie but I realized that I'm kinda.. Apprehensive about that. They are both unused to holding him and his care. So. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in hedgie-sitting for me. I can pay, or offer you one free long weekend of hedgie-sitting in return. If no one can its fine. I'd just feel more comfortable if a fellow hedgie lover watched him. I live in DE.


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Where in Delaware do you live? I'm in Salisbury, MD, just over the southern border.


----------

